# Miniature German shepherds



## Devotion (Jan 25, 2013)

Was just wondering if there is a breed of German shepherd that is smaller in size (about the size of a Cocker spaniel) that is referred to as the miniature German shepherd?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No.
Miniature German Shepherd | Small Breed Dogs


----------

